# The Puppy Party!



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yesterday was a beautiful day and I think everyone had a nice time. Everyone brought wonderful food and gifts too!!!! Wow! I had a great time. Here are a couple of pictures.

here's a group picture
[attachment=53643:A_group_pic_rs.jpg]

oh, and here's another one  
[attachment=53644:A_group_picture_rs.jpg]

Alice (Godiva Goddess) with Mia. And Tammy (mom2bijou) with Benny & Emma
[attachment=53645:alice___Tammy_rs.jpg]

Tianna (Madden) with Madden....and Kingston, the adorable shih tzu
[attachment=53646:A_Tianna...gston_rs.jpg]

Me and Ava
[attachment=53647:Ava_and_me_rs.jpg]


Here are Ava and Posie 
[attachment=53648:Ava_and_..._Baby_rs.jpg]


Jill & Jeff (chichi) with Twinkie Dink
[attachment=53649:A___Jill..._Dink_rs.jpg] 

I want to thank everyone who came - it was really nice to meet you all!!!!

On a sad note, Stacy (Kodie's mom) came but poor little Kodie hurt himself, Stacy rushed him to an emergency vet - she called last night and our sweet Kodie is alright, thank god!!! I'm not sure exactly what happened, I think he squirmed out of her arms as she was putting Kelsie down.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh it looks like you all had so much fun!!! I need to transplant your house just a little closer Pat so that I can come to the next one


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh my goodness! So much fun! Everyone and their fluff butts look gorgeous! :heart: 

I wished we could have come, but we had some engagements this weekend! 

P.S.: How did Ava and Baby play together, I want to know! Casanova and Dex met up this w/e and they were freaking hilarious.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww such great pictures! Thanks so much for sharing Pat! Looks like you all had such a great time! Wish I was there!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, how beautiful. Meeting members is the best! 

I hope Stacy and Kodie are feeling much better today.
xoxoxo


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aw these photos are lovely. It looks like it was a great day


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

Awww Looks like the babies had alot of fun!! I don't have that many friends in my area that have maltese babies.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What?? :huh: So few pics??  I WANT MORE! :smmadder: I WANT MORE! :smmadder: I WANT MORE! :smmadder:


It looks like such a great time! I only wish I could have managed somehow to come. Everyone looks beautiful. I'm so sorry to hear about Stacy and Kodie. Poor things have really had to deal with so much lately. Hope she gives us an update.

Thanks Pat for having such a lovely party and sharing it with the rest of us! :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Gorgeous and your back yard really sets the scene doesn't it ? .. ummm Pat - in the first pic - who is the first big fluffy thing on the left ......... all the fluffs are adorable but this one really stands out - is he the "little" playmate that keeps "blowing up" ..


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jun 8 2009, 10:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787343


> What?? :huh: So few pics??  I WANT MORE! :smmadder: I WANT MORE! :smmadder: I WANT MORE! :smmadder:[/B]



Lol! I was thinking the same thing. Come on, I know there's more pictures hiding somewhere.  Or were you all having to good of a time to mess with the camera?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah the first batch of pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pat, you hosted the best party!!!! We really had the BEST time!!!! Thank you so very much for having us at your beautiful home!!! 

I was sooo tired when I got home last night that I didn't get a chance to upload my pics, but I'll be sure to post them tonight! 

It really was such a nice day!!!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Great pics, so many little fluffballs :wub: :wub: I bet you all had a great time!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

More, more!!!!!

It must have been really hot because I have never seen so many *naked* Maltese at a get together!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so glad you had a great time - looks like it was a beautiful day - great pics


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: Lovely photos


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

How adorable is that!! I'm so happy to get to see those great pics. Thanks for sharing. Sure wish we lived closer. Looks like a great time. Ava and Posie sure look a lot alike, don't they? Amazing!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Everyone looks great!!! I bet it was a great time!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks like a great time, and you had PERFECT weather, too!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 8 2009, 12:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787379


> More, more!!!!!
> 
> It must have been really hot because I have never seen so many *naked* Maltese at a get together![/B]


haha i was thinking the same thing! :biggrin: 

what fantastic pics... looks like a gorgeous day and all those fluffy malteses :wub: ! ahh i wish i knew more maltese people where i lived. can't wait to see more pics


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 8 2009, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787335


> Oh my goodness! So much fun! Everyone and their fluff butts look gorgeous! :heart:
> 
> I wished we could have come, but we had some engagements this weekend!
> 
> P.S.: How did Ava and Baby play together, I want to know! Casanova and Dex met up this w/e and they were freaking hilarious.[/B]


Ava and Posie got along like they've never been apart - it was truly amazing! 

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jun 8 2009, 11:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787343


> What?? :huh: So few pics??  I WANT MORE! :smmadder: I WANT MORE! :smmadder: I WANT MORE! :smmadder:
> 
> 
> It looks like such a great time! I only wish I could have managed somehow to come. Everyone looks beautiful. I'm so sorry to hear about Stacy and Kodie. Poor things have really had to deal with so much lately. Hope she gives us an update.
> ...



I really didn't get all that many pictures - ummmmm, but I had a lot of pictures already on my card, so it got filled up. There were others taking pictures too, so...stay tuned...  

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jun 8 2009, 11:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787349


> Gorgeous and your back yard really sets the scene doesn't it ? .. ummm Pat - in the first pic - who is the first big fluffy thing on the left ......... all the fluffs are adorable but this one really stands out - is he the "little" playmate that keeps "blowing up" ..[/B]


Yep, that crazy giant is Milo....the one who started out smaller than Abbey, LOL. I probably shouldn't have had such a large crazy "puppy" there, but I had promised my girlfriend, Jill, that when she got a small dog, she could come to our parties. YIKES! he's huge and clumbsy, but he's alot smaller than the 90 lb labrador she had!!!

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jun 8 2009, 11:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787351


> Yeah the first batch of pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pat, you hosted the best party!!!! We really had the BEST time!!!! Thank you so very much for having us at your beautiful home!!!
> 
> I was sooo tired when I got home last night that I didn't get a chance to upload my pics, but I'll be sure to post them tonight!
> 
> It really was such a nice day!!!![/B]



Yes, Tammy, we really lucked out with the weather. I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures too.

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 8 2009, 12:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787379


> More, more!!!!!
> 
> It must have been really hot because I have never seen so many *naked* Maltese at a get together![/B]


Yes, there were quite a bit of naked malts.....even Miss Abbey was naked. I put a dress on her for a little while and then decided I didn't like it....  ....so that was the end of that, LOL.

QUOTE (Coco @ Jun 8 2009, 01:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787395


> How adorable is that!! I'm so happy to get to see those great pics. Thanks for sharing. Sure wish we lived closer. Looks like a great time. Ava and Posie sure look a lot alike, don't they? Amazing![/B]


Yes, their faces are like identical up close. So now I know what Ava will look like when she's grown up!


QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jun 8 2009, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787398


> Looks like a great time, and you had PERFECT weather, too![/B]


Perfect weather!!! and a good time!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I wish I live closer    you guys look like you had a great time! A sea of white gorgeous white fluffs!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 8 2009, 12:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787379


> More, more!!!!!
> 
> It must have been really hot because I have never seen so many *naked* Maltese at a get together![/B]



I was thinking the same thing and just didn't want to say it! I love naked malts though!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Where was Piper, my little yorkie that Judy adopted????????


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 8 2009, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787412


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 8 2009, 12:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787379





> More, more!!!!!
> 
> It must have been really hot because I have never seen so many *naked* Maltese at a get together![/B]



I was thinking the same thing and just didn't want to say it! I love naked malts though!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Mia stayed fully dressed b/c her mommy was a meanie and told her that sacrifices must be made to look good. LOL! Poor Mia! Yup, her mommy is a big meanie!! LOL


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Naked or dressed they all looked cute and it looked like great fun to me!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

How fun! Great photos!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (kab @ Jun 8 2009, 02:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787414


> Where was Piper, my little yorkie that Judy adopted????????[/B]



Kim, Can you believe Judy is sick?!!!! So we missed out on Rocky, Smokey and PIPER!

I was so looking forward to seeing Piper....do you know she's 9 pounds now?! She's a brusier! LOL

:bysmilie: next time......


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! Pat it looks like everyone was having a fun time. I bet little Ava was the belle of the ball so to speak. Great photos.........thanks for sharing. 

*I hope Kodie is feeling better.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a lovely day you had. It's so nice to get together with Malt friends. Everyone looks great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Another great party :aktion033: you should get a award for giving the most puppy parties :rockon: so Pat how many babies were there? Looks like everyone had a wonderful day


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

It looks like such a nice time--thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OHHH, what fun!! Looks like you all had a great time. I love your home .. I know I've said it before ... but gosh you are living most people's fantasy.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

wonderful photos.love them.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jun 8 2009, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787459


> Another great party :aktion033: you should get a award for giving the most puppy parties :rockon: so Pat how many babies were there? Looks like everyone had a wonderful day[/B]



Well, I believe there were 19 doggies running around! And if everyone had been able to make it, it would have been closer to 25 or 26!! :w00t:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Makes me want to relocate! I want to go to a puppy party!!!!! Everyone looks so nice and the fluffs are darling (even if they are naked!!!!).


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Makes me want to relocate! I want to go to a puppy party!!!!! Everyone looks so nice and the fluffs are darling (even if they are naked!!!!).


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh my goodness, we had a wonderful time at Pat's Puppy Party. Pat was a wonderful hostess, great food and margarita's. My T. Dink was the biggest maltie there. She is over 8 lbs. and seemed huge next to some of them. Baby Ava is a little doll, I told Pat if she coulsn't find her that I had kidnapped her. She would let anyone hold her and ran around following the other babies. Archie and Abbie are precious too. What am I saying all the babies were beautiful. I am glad to hear Kodie is ok. Hope for an update. Thanks, Pat


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Wish you had more pics!  Wait Ava and Posie are related?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

How fun, looks like everyone had a great time. Thanks for sharing the pictures, they came out great.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jun 8 2009, 07:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787518


> Wish you had more pics!  Wait Ava and Posie are related?[/B]


i believe so!! they are both STUNNING!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

awwww, everyone looks great! looks like tons of fun was had!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Looks like a blast... Glad you guys had fun and all the babies are so cute. :wub:


----------



## bellabianca's mom (Jan 25, 2007)

Wish we could have been there. Everyone looked like they had a great time. 

Vivian & Chrisman's Bella Bianca :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I've really enjoyed seeing everyone's pics! What a great party! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, what fun, fun, fun!! Loved the pics. :wub: :wub: It looks like everyone had a wonderful time.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

yaaay even more great pictures of the fun maltese and mommies gather ^_^ I really enjoyed looking through them

Thanks for sharing

Kat


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Great Pictures, Pat!!
That was so wonderful of you to open your home to everyone.. :biggrin:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jun 8 2009, 11:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787329


> I want to thank everyone who came - it was really nice to meet you all!!!!
> 
> On a sad note, Stacy (Kodie's mom) came but poor little Kodie hurt himself, Stacy rushed him to an emergency vet - she called last night and our sweet Kodie is alright, thank god!!! I'm not sure exactly what happened, I think he squirmed out of her arms as she was putting Kelsie down.[/B]


I am so sorry I had to leave Pat... I was only there for about 10mins or so before kodie decided to freak out and wiggle out of my arms ...he jumped to the deck!  He was having those seizure like symptoms like he had when he hit his head a few months ago. I rushed him to the emergency vet 30 mins from Pat's house (its near my house)... and by the time i got him there he was basically normal again. I sat in the waiting room while kodie was in the back for 2.5hrs!! I was at the hospital for a total of about 4hrs or so... :smpullhair: Soo... I missed the whole puppy party!  I was really looking forward to coming too... 
The bottom line with kodie was... no matter how minor the trauma he has... he will probably have these seizure type episodes whenever anything happens to him. He didnt hit his head or anything but the slight trauma of landing on the deck is all it takes for this to happen. The joilt of anything could trigger this off they told me. They are suggesting to have an MRI done on him to see if there is any damage from the first head injury or anything else going on. The difference this time was we didnt have to give him any meds for brian swelling (well he didnt hit his head) which leads us to believe that any type of joilt to him will make him have an episode.  I'm alittle nervous about the whole thing... I bought online a new full support harness and one of those fundle bags so this type of thing can never happen again (and I am going to harness him to EVERYTHING from now on, i just cant take any chances anymore.)... i almost bought him a helmet too but decided against it for now. 
I'm really embarassed by the whole thing... i was already worried that kodie could get hurt and look what happens, its my own fault! :brownbag: I have chest pains since this happened i'm so upset about it.

As for kodie... he is doing a lot of sleeping again like when he hit his head. So the episodes take a lot out of him.  

The pics look great Pat... i wish i could have stayed... i hope you guys have another one and everyone can make it so i can be there too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Jun 9 2009, 07:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787763


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jun 8 2009, 11:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787329





> I want to thank everyone who came - it was really nice to meet you all!!!!
> 
> On a sad note, Stacy (Kodie's mom) came but poor little Kodie hurt himself, Stacy rushed him to an emergency vet - she called last night and our sweet Kodie is alright, thank god!!! I'm not sure exactly what happened, I think he squirmed out of her arms as she was putting Kelsie down.[/B]


I am so sorry I had to leave Pat... I was only there for about 10mins or so before kodie decided to freak out and wiggle out of my arms ...he jumped to the deck!  He was having those seizure like symptoms like he had when he hit his head a few months ago. I rushed him to the emergency vet 30 mins from Pat's house (its near my house)... and by the time i got him there he was basically normal again. I sat in the waiting room while kodie was in the back for 2.5hrs!! I was at the hospital for a total of about 4hrs or so... :smpullhair: Soo... I missed the whole puppy party!  I was really looking forward to coming too... 
The bottom line with kodie was... no matter how minor the trauma he has... he will probably have these seizure type episodes whenever anything happens to him. He didnt hit his head or anything but the slight trauma of landing on the deck is all it takes for this to happen. The joilt of anything could trigger this off they told me. They are suggesting to have an MRI done on him to see if there is any damage from the first head injury or anything else going on. The difference this time was we didnt have to give him any meds for brian swelling (well he didnt hit his head) which leads us to believe that any type of joilt to him will make him have an episode.  I'm alittle nervous about the whole thing... I bought online a new full support harness and one of those fundle bags so this type of thing can never happen again (and I am going to harness him to EVERYTHING from now on, i just cant take any chances anymore.)... i almost bought him a helmet too but decided against it for now. 
I'm really embarassed by the whole thing... i was already worried that kodie could get hurt and look what happens, its my own fault! :brownbag: I have chest pains since this happened i'm so upset about it.

As for kodie... he is doing a lot of sleeping again like when he hit his head. So the episodes take a lot out of him.  

The pics look great Pat... i wish i could have stayed... i hope you guys have another one and everyone can make it so i can be there too.  
[/B][/QUOTE] 

Stacy, I'm so glad Little Kodie is better now. But man, how stressful it must be to have to worry about him every single day! 

We all missed you and yes, I will have another party....just so you can come.

My friend, Elaine was really looking to talk with you. Her Kodie also had a liver shunt removed and still has seizures sometimes. out of her 4, three have MVD. :w00t: 

Actually, we don't have to have a formal party...just come over one of these days. With all of our dogs, it's a party every day, LOL. 

Take care


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*could someone PLEASE PLEASE :bysmilie: invent beaming?
very fast?









oh I wish we could have been there, that looks like sooo much fun :yes: 
*


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Jun 9 2009, 07:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787763


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jun 8 2009, 11:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787329





> I want to thank everyone who came - it was really nice to meet you all!!!!
> 
> On a sad note, Stacy (Kodie's mom) came but poor little Kodie hurt himself, Stacy rushed him to an emergency vet - she called last night and our sweet Kodie is alright, thank god!!! I'm not sure exactly what happened, I think he squirmed out of her arms as she was putting Kelsie down.[/B]


I am so sorry I had to leave Pat... I was only there for about 10mins or so before kodie decided to freak out and wiggle out of my arms ...he jumped to the deck!  He was having those seizure like symptoms like he had when he hit his head a few months ago. I rushed him to the emergency vet 30 mins from Pat's house (its near my house)... and by the time i got him there he was basically normal again. I sat in the waiting room while kodie was in the back for 2.5hrs!! I was at the hospital for a total of about 4hrs or so... :smpullhair: Soo... I missed the whole puppy party!  I was really looking forward to coming too... 
The bottom line with kodie was... no matter how minor the trauma he has... he will probably have these seizure type episodes whenever anything happens to him. He didnt hit his head or anything but the slight trauma of landing on the deck is all it takes for this to happen. The joilt of anything could trigger this off they told me. They are suggesting to have an MRI done on him to see if there is any damage from the first head injury or anything else going on. The difference this time was we didnt have to give him any meds for brian swelling (well he didnt hit his head) which leads us to believe that any type of joilt to him will make him have an episode.  I'm alittle nervous about the whole thing... I bought online a new full support harness and one of those fundle bags so this type of thing can never happen again (and I am going to harness him to EVERYTHING from now on, i just cant take any chances anymore.)... i almost bought him a helmet too but decided against it for now. 
I'm really embarassed by the whole thing... i was already worried that kodie could get hurt and look what happens, its my own fault! :brownbag: I have chest pains since this happened i'm so upset about it.

As for kodie... he is doing a lot of sleeping again like when he hit his head. So the episodes take a lot out of him.  

The pics look great Pat... i wish i could have stayed... i hope you guys have another one and everyone can make it so i can be there too. 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Stacy I"m so sorry for what happened w/Kodie. I'm glad he doing ok though and please don't be so hard on yourself. We were looking forward to seeing you and of course I wanted to get a picture of our Marcris babies together.....definitely next time! :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hate that I live so far away! I'd love to have been there and I know the girls would have loved it. They love playing with little white dogs. :wub: 
Maybe I'll make it another time.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Jun 9 2009, 07:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787763


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jun 8 2009, 11:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787329





> I want to thank everyone who came - it was really nice to meet you all!!!!
> 
> On a sad note, Stacy (Kodie's mom) came but poor little Kodie hurt himself, Stacy rushed him to an emergency vet - she called last night and our sweet Kodie is alright, thank god!!! I'm not sure exactly what happened, I think he squirmed out of her arms as she was putting Kelsie down.[/B]


I am so sorry I had to leave Pat... I was only there for about 10mins or so before kodie decided to freak out and wiggle out of my arms ...he jumped to the deck!  He was having those seizure like symptoms like he had when he hit his head a few months ago. I rushed him to the emergency vet 30 mins from Pat's house (its near my house)... and by the time i got him there he was basically normal again. I sat in the waiting room while kodie was in the back for 2.5hrs!! I was at the hospital for a total of about 4hrs or so... :smpullhair: Soo... I missed the whole puppy party!  I was really looking forward to coming too... 
The bottom line with kodie was... no matter how minor the trauma he has... he will probably have these seizure type episodes whenever anything happens to him. He didnt hit his head or anything but the slight trauma of landing on the deck is all it takes for this to happen. The joilt of anything could trigger this off they told me. They are suggesting to have an MRI done on him to see if there is any damage from the first head injury or anything else going on. The difference this time was we didnt have to give him any meds for brian swelling (well he didnt hit his head) which leads us to believe that any type of joilt to him will make him have an episode.  I'm alittle nervous about the whole thing... I bought online a new full support harness and one of those fundle bags so this type of thing can never happen again (and I am going to harness him to EVERYTHING from now on, i just cant take any chances anymore.)... i almost bought him a helmet too but decided against it for now. 
I'm really embarassed by the whole thing... i was already worried that kodie could get hurt and look what happens, its my own fault! :brownbag: I have chest pains since this happened i'm so upset about it.

As for kodie... he is doing a lot of sleeping again like when he hit his head. So the episodes take a lot out of him.  

The pics look great Pat... i wish i could have stayed... i hope you guys have another one and everyone can make it so i can be there too. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm so sorry that happened and I can understand why it had you so upset. I hope Kodie's alright now and he never has another episode. 
Hugs to you both. :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh Stacy I'm so glad little Kodie is doing better. I'm sorry you missed the party and we didn't really get a chance to meet. I was really worried about Kodie. Hopefully we'll meet next time. Pat has great parties.


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

SO nice that you can have a meetup! I wish we live closer...


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (HEINI @ Jun 9 2009, 08:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787810


> *could someone PLEASE PLEASE :bysmilie: invent beaming?
> very fast?
> 
> 
> ...



how great would that be?!?! We in the states could beam over to Mr. Heini and you guys could beam over to us!


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I had so much fun Pat. Your house is gorgeous and the party was so much fun. Loved the Margaritas by the way  Thanks!!!!

It was great meeting you all and seeing you again Alice :grouphug:


----------

